# Femundsmarka Nationalpark 2022



## fwde (16. Oktober 2021)

Urlaub 2022 - Ich habe in 2022 etwas mehr Zeit und frage mich ob das für ein paar Wochen Urlaub mit
Packraft, Angelausrüstung, Zelt und Wanderschuhen ein gute Wahl wäre ?









						Femundsmarka-Nationalpark – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Wer kennt den Femundsmarka Nationalpark aus eigener Erfahrung und kann dazu ein paar Zeilen schreiben 









			https://ut.no/kart#7.07/62.372/11.83
		










						Femunden Sør DNT Wanderkarte
					

Femunden Sør Karte umfasst Drevsjø, Elgåhogna, Femunden, Femundsenden, Gutulia, Isteren, Langsjøen, Midtre Sølen, Sølendalen, Sølensjøen




					de.kartbutikken.no
				












						Femunden Nord DNT Wanderkarte
					

Femunden Nord Karte umfasst Elgå, Elgåhogna, Femundsmarka nasjonalpark, Langsjøen, Narbuvoll, Stor-Svuku, Tufsingdalen,




					de.kartbutikken.no
				












						KANU-WANDERN Kanureise Wildnisparadies Rendalen • change WILD!
					

Kanuwandern in Norwegen. Kanureise. Kanutouren kombiniert mit Tageswanderungen in freier Natur und Wildnis. Kontakt zur Natur und zu dir selbst.




					changewild.earth


----------



## fishhawk (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ich war schon mal dort, ist allerdings schon knapp 40 Jahre her.

Landschaftlich sehr reizvoll.  Hab mich damals auf die Zuflüsse Röa und Mugga konzentriert.  Im See selber hab ich nur ab und zu mal vom Ufer aus gefischt. Boot hatte ich nicht dabei.  Zu den Moschusochsen hab ich mich auch nicht durchgeschlagen.  Die sollen sich an der schwedischen Grenze rumgetrieben haben.

Ich war damals nach Ende der norwegischen Sommerferien dort.   War ziemlich erstaunt, dass dort scheinbar in den Ferien ziemlich Betrieb geherrscht haben muss, obwohl dort ja keine Straße hinführt.  Musste man schon so einige Kilometer durchs Gelände marschieren um dorthin zu gelangen.

Es gab trotzdem ausgetretene Trampelpfade am Ufer entlang und reichlich alte Feuerstellen.

War auch ziemlich schwierig noch größere Äschen/Forellen an die Fliege zu bekommen.

Ich würde Dir also raten möglichst vor Ferienbeginn dorthin zu fahren.

Wie es  aktuell dort zugeht, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Skott (17. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe dir mal eine PM geschickt...


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

mir geht es wie fishhawk, ich war zum letzten Mal 1984 dort in der Gegend, hauptsächlich in Engerdalen. Kann also zum momentanen Stand dort nichts sagen.
Wir waren damals Anfang August dort. Fischereilich gesehen war es ganz gut, aber man musste nach den besseren Gewässern auch suchen. Das soll heissen, man fischte an einem Gewässer, da tat sich fast nichts und fünf Kilometer, am nächsten Bach standen die Fische fast Schlange. Zum Boostfahren kann ich nichts sagen, war da zu Fuß und mit Auto unterwegs, allerdings sahen die meisten Fließgewässer eher nicht so bootsgeeignet aus.
Total überwältig war ich damals (Anfang August) vom Pilzreichtum der ganzen Gegend. Etwas Ähnliches habe ich nie mehr gesehen.
Die Gegend ist aber auch Norwegisch-Sibirien das heisst, Mitte August ist durchaus schon mit Nachtfrost zu rechnen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> vom Pilzreichtum der ganzen Gegend. Etwas Ähnliches habe ich nie mehr gesehen.


Geht mir genauso.

Rotkappen und Birkenpilze überall und in solchen Mengen wie ich nirgendwo sonst gesehen habe.
Steinpilze hab ich damals nur an wenigen Stellen gefunden.
Die anderen Pilzarten haben mich da gar nicht mehr interessiert

Jeden Tag lecker Pilzegerichte am Lagerfeuer.

War allerdings noch vor dem GAU in Chernobyl.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Geht mir genauso.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich fand damals auch noch relativ viele Bronzeröhrlinge, auf jeden Fall an einem Tag mehr als in über 60 Jahren bei uns . Reine Steinpilze waren in der Tat kaum zu finden, auch Maronen nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## smithie (20. Oktober 2021)

Ein Kumpel war mit einer reinen Wandertruppe (alles für 10 Tage im Rucksack dabei) in dem Gebiet und war sehr begeistert.
Angeltechnisch kann ich es nur indirekt beurteilen.

Ich habe 2020 intensiv nach Unterkünften und Boot etc. recherchiert und es soll für Hecht, Barsch und Forelle ziemlich gut sein.

Bei mir ist es dann nicht der Femundsen/Isteren geworden, sondern (wieder) Finnland. 
Man muss sagen, dass die Unterschiede bei den Preise schon nicht unerheblich waren.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Oktober 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Man muss sagen, dass die Unterschiede bei den Preise schon nicht unerheblich waren.


Hallo,

ja, Norwegen hat schon happige Preise. War übrigens vor 50 Jahren schon so. Wobei die Preise für die sehr guten Lachsflüsse, gegenüber früher, meist schon stark gefallen sind.
Gyrodactylus und der ungebremste Ausbau der Wasserkraft lassen grüßen  .
Beispiel; so um 1980 fragte ich mal in Laerdal nach den Preisen für das Lachsfischen im Laerdalselv nach. Mir war schon vorher klar, dass ich mir das niemals leisten könnte, aber mich interessierte das eben. Mir wurde in fünf (!) Jahren (vorher war alles ausgebucht) eine Woche im Juni angeboten. Preis 50.000 norwegische Kronen. Das war damals etwas mehr als 10.000 DM. Wohlgemerkt: nur für die Lizenz. Allerdings hätte ich da auch ein Flußstück von etwa 800 Metern für mich exklusiv gehabt.
Jetzt galt der Laerdalselv damals schon als einer der besten Lachsflüsse der Welt, aber 10.000 DM waren damals vielleicht so viel, wie 20.000 Euro heute.
Heute bekommt man das für ein paar Hunderter (Euro)- aber es fehlt halt an den Lachsen.
Die Preise für Forellengewässer waren aber, auch damals schon, sehr günstig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Justsu (21. Oktober 2021)

Hallo fwde,

mit persönlichen Infos kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber ich habe in der Fisch&Fang Ausgabe vom Januar 2020 mit Begeisterung einen Artikel über eine Kanuwanderung vom Rogen Naturreservat in den Femundsmarka Nationalpark gelesen, seit dem steht diese Tour auf meiner "Bucket-List"!

Hier: https://dicht-am-fisch.de/daf-worldwide/kanu-angel-abenteuer-reise-in-schweden-und-norwegen ist der Trip von den Jungs von Dicht am Fisch auch noch einmal Online beschrieben, vielleicht kannst Du dort ja einige brauchbare Infos "abgreifen". 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------

